# 40 Miles, 1 hour Fare: 85$ Gross



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

You read it right, i took someone from freaking San Francisco, all the way to Santa Clara Levi Stadium for a 85$ GROSS fare, mind you we did a 10 minutes stop in millbrae before moving on, and this is what i got. For some reason i feel like i have been robbed.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

cyb3rpunk said:


> You read it right, i took someone from freaking San Francisco, all the way to Santa Clara Levi Stadium for a 85$ GROSS fare, mind you we did a 10 minutes stop in millbrae before moving on, and this is what i got. For some reason i feel like i have been robbed.


Robbed & Raped


----------



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

I remember back in the day, a fare from anywhere in San Francisco to the SFO was a 50$ and that's not even 20 miles.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Are you serious? 85 Gross means $37 net per hour after standard mileage. That's not good? Don't say that to Chicago drivers making $5/hr.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Our pricing model is calculated that we usually get a new ride request close to the location where we dropped off our last passenger. $1.10 in LA. Taxis are around $2.85ish because they usually would drive back to their "home base"

My longest trip was from downtown LA to San Diego (was a Sidecar ride)
The customer (we exchanged our cell numbers he was a really nice guy) told me he was charged $210
And I was paid $136 after several weeks because sidecar claimed his credit are information was not correct so they at first tried to pay me only the $75 payment guarantee.

After several back and forth emails with their support I finally got $136 at least.
Never logged in for them again after they tried to screw me over.

In traffic the ride took me about three hours plus 2.5 hours for my way back to LA.

After that I refused long trips and told them that I can't do it for the cheap uber price and if they still wanted I would have to charge them for my way back as well.


----------



## Hangingaround79 (Aug 20, 2014)

I drove from downtown Dallas to Arlington, TX and the fare was $27. 35 minute ride and then I had to drive back. After ubers cut and gas I think I made about $15 for an hour of driving. It feels great getting raped by your employer.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

You people hate short fares and you hate long fares. There's really not much in between. Perhaps it's time you go do something else.

For reference: http://www.whatsthefare.com/


----------

